# North Wales Warning



## LondonDragon (29 Apr 2009)

Can this affect fish ??

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/wales/8024014.stm

Just curious.


----------



## aaronnorth (29 Apr 2009)

thats annoying. Boiling water just so you can brush your teeth. i hope they fix it quickly.

Coliform is found in aquatic environment, and it is a free floating pathogen. It is ok in the wild so i cant see it being a problem in our aquariums.


----------



## Joecoral (29 Apr 2009)

Welsh Water doesn't have much luck in north wales do they. There was a big cryptosporidium outbreak not too long ago and they were on a boil water warning for a few weeks


----------



## Joecoral (29 Apr 2009)

Or it might have been west wales.....


----------



## Dave Spencer (29 Apr 2009)

Who cares about fish. My kids have to drink that stuff.  

I have done a water change on both tanks today, but I can`t see there being a problem.

Dave.


----------



## ceg4048 (29 Apr 2009)

LondonDragon said:
			
		

> Can this affect fish ??
> 
> http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/wales/8024014.stm
> 
> Just curious.


It mat actually depend on the species. I have one 1996 journal extract issued by a crew at John Hopkins University (Graczyk/Fayer/Cranfield) whose data indicate that C. parvum inoculated fish, lizards and snakes revealed no life cycle stages of this protozoan in any section of the digestive tract at 7 days post inoculation and 14 days post inoculation, even though by day 4 PI fecal specimens of all inoculated tested oocyst positive. The conclusion of that study was that no gastrointestinal infection was possible in lower vertebrates although they may retain the oocysts.

In a 2007 report by MÃ©ndez-Hermida1/GÃ³mez-Couso/Ares-MazÃ¡s University of Santiago Spain, their data clearly indicates gastrointestinal infection in Guppies after an inoculation of Cryptosporidium molnari and Cryptosporidium scophthalmi. An abstract of the report can be found here: transmission of cryptosporidiosis in cultured fish

What is noteworthy of that report is that the method of inoculation was by infected  Artemia (Brine Shrimp). The implication here is that the transmission of the protozoan can easily occur by infected food sources as well as by infected water supply. Also noteworthy is that although histopathological damage was detected in this infection, no clinical/external symptoms were noted in the marine fish in which C. scophthalmi was isolated. Presumably, cryptosporidiosis effects would be short term diarrhea, dehydration and stomach cramps (at least that's what it is in humans). 

Cheers,


----------



## Stu Worrall (29 Apr 2009)

Dave Spencer said:
			
		

> Who cares about fish. My kids have to drink that stuff.
> 
> I have done a water change on both tanks today, but I can`t see there being a problem.
> 
> Dave.


You'll be fine where you live dave as your water comes from the Dee via Bretton WTW, same as my house but only just as down the road from me is fed from the Alwen.



			
				Joecoral said:
			
		

> Or it might have been west wales.....



yup it was north west wales from penybont and mynydd last year. This one is less severe as its not crypto.  Lots of UV treatment is being and has been installed to stop it happening again.


----------

